# NEW JUSTICE ALBUM AAAAAAA



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 11, 2011)

it's called Civilization or something
AAAAAAA


----------



## Larry (Mar 14, 2011)

There is only one word that can describe this: Finally.


----------



## Hir (Mar 14, 2011)

AAAAAAAAA


----------



## Larry (Mar 15, 2011)

The new single comes out April 4th. 

AAAAAAAAA


----------



## Bobskunk (Mar 15, 2011)

larry669 said:


> The new single comes out April 4th.
> 
> AAAAAAAAA


 
that's the day after my birthday
happy birthday, me


----------



## Pine (Mar 15, 2011)

It's about time some real electronic music comes out. (besides Daft Punk's music score for Tron)


----------



## Larry (Mar 15, 2011)

Bobskunk said:


> that's the day after my birthday
> happy birthday, me


 
God, you're so fuckin' lucky. I wasn't three years ago, when Gaga released "Christmas Tree" two days before my birthday. I hated it! >.<

Happy early birthday, by the way.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 15, 2011)

Do you drink copious amounts of monster, and post Zim-Dib yaoi on Deviantart, OP?


----------



## Luca (Mar 15, 2011)

It's about fucking time! I've been hoping for this for a long time...


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 16, 2011)

And here's "Civilization", used on an Adidas Commercial!

[video=youtube;DCRihtIZZdM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCRihtIZZdM[/video]


----------



## Larry (Mar 16, 2011)

^I have to workout to this song. And that's a big HAVE TO.


----------

